# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optical Women's Association - Networking at VEW

## GOS_Queen

Two offerings I found on the VEW info board ...  

Looking forward to seeing you there !  



Optical Womens Association (OWA) Networking Social
Stay Connected, Stay Involved 
Date:  Friday, September 16th
Time:   6:00 PM  7:30 PM
Location: To Be Announced
*Explanation:*  Stay Connected, Stay Involved.  Attendees will learn about opportunities to share their talents and support women in the optical industry.  An overview of new member services, programs and activities will be presented. The new OWA board members will be introduced. The OWA holds annual social events to provide a relaxed atmosphere where members of the optical industry can mingle with old and new friends, in addition to making important business contacts.  Light hors d'oeuvres and cocktails will be served.   All are welcome. For more information please contact Grandy Culbreth at gculbreth@zeiss.com

Optical Womens Association (OWA)
Professional Optical Women's Workshop:  "Peak Performance: Communicating at Your Highest Level"
Date: Wednesday, September 14th, 2005 
Time: 5:00 to 7:30 pm
Location:  To be announced
*Explanation:*  Martha Burgess uses her 34 years of experience with coaching, training and development in the personal, professional and corporate areas to bring Peak Performance techniques to life. This workshop offers powerful, life-changing perspectives on communication, leadership, image, consistency, corporate culture, courtroom dynamics, persuasion and the non-verbal language that thrusts far beyond the theory of body language. Guests will learn the tools of exceptional performance and more powerful communication. Burgess has conducted corporate coaching, training and development for clients such as: Cingular Wireless, American Express, HomeBanc Mortgage and LensCrafters.
Open To: OWA members and non-members. For more information please contact Christie Walker at 909/866-5590 or CWalker@FramesData.com

----------

